# Vintage Delta or Rockwell Parts Source - WeberWoodworking.com



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

If you are looking for a part for a vintage Delta or Rockwell try…

WeberWoodworking.com










"Well, I'm not sure if this is the first appearance or not, but it is the first time I found reference to the Tilting Arbor Saw known as the Unisaw. The ad is from the November 1938 issue of the Deltagram. There was also a smaller ad from March 1938. Price is $89.50, extension wings in photo are an extra cost option, but the old Jet Lock fence is very familiar and I've seen a few of those old motors. If you look closely, the switch plate cover says UNISAW"...source: WeberWordworking.com.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting link, thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave I have some students that could use that.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Oldy but goody…


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

I have some "Deltagrams" in my collection. I'll have to look at them in the morning to see what's on them.


----------

